# Century Ideas



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm looking for a few new century rides to fill in my summer schedule. Any suggestions for rides in the PA, WV, MD, VA region?


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

PA ……. French Creek Iron Tour - A Bike Ride for Open Space | French Creek Iron Tour


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Seagul is very fast and lots of riders, Reston has some killer hills, bike to the beach, best buddies is great if you can raise some cash, tour de cure if you are just starting out as its lots of bike paths, civil war really brutal climbing, back roads is great and you can sign up for the a group or b group etc. I would not recommend the a group unless you are strong on the bike!


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/mid-atlantic/big-rides-near-dc-nova-342765.html


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/mid-atlantic/options-consider-my-first-century-326589.html


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Got some new ideas. Now I just have to convince my wife why I need to ride more.


----------

